# DIY trivet or how to kill a weekend



## Steven c (Jun 9, 2018)

Well when you just so happen to have a scrap piece of metal laying around and you have been thinking of trying a trivet out. Well for me naturally I’ll build or make what I need, you know the old idle hands in all  

And yes I’m aware you can find one on eBay. I just didn’t want to pay what they ask for them. Well I hope some of you at least find it interesting in a way.

I made it for a vintage cast iron skillet to do oven roasted Spatchcock chicken. Normally I’ll lay it on some quartered potatoes that is very good and what ever else I may have on hand.

A little start to finish with some pictures, the two holes that are open and out of place were there and to get the biggest circle possible they both opened up.





This is some of what I removed


----------



## Steven c (Jun 9, 2018)

This is the end result and just a high heat seasoning on the stove top. To hot in Texas to heat up the kitchen with oven. 









To hold it up on bottom I use three Allen head screws and cut them off and mushroomed them with a hammer and punch. 

Hope you all enjoyed the idea, 
Steve.


----------



## roadfix (Jun 9, 2018)

Nice metal work!


----------



## Steven c (Jun 9, 2018)

Thanks roadfix, I always enjoyed working with steel. Unfortunately the large tools required to work with it are pricey. I miss having a welder and torch.

I almost forgot the middle point picture of how I laid it out. The sizes were roughly penny nickel and quarter.


----------



## roadfix (Jun 9, 2018)

Steven c said:


> I almost forgot the middle point picture of how I laid it out. The sizes were roughly penny nickel and quarter.



I used a similar method when I made a 22" round diffuser for my drum smoker.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jun 9, 2018)

What a great idea for spatch-cocked chicken! Nice job!


----------

